# Baking Soda Question



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey HHC,

Would it be safe to sprinkle some baking soda under Sheldons liner to help with the poopy/pee smell? I have a small dish sitting nearby but its not doing much.

Any suggestions/ is this ok?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It may not work out to well. I've tried using in another situation before and the slightest moisture will turn in into a paste and dry rock hard. You may have already tried these but I want to put them out there in case they help:
You could try making a layered liner that would absorb more

Single light layers that come out more often (at one time I was doing it once a day for my messy one)

Do you use vinegar solution when you clean the cage? I have found that initially the hole room stinks when using it but very quickly, I'd say within minutes, the vinegar cuts the smell and dissipates its strong smell after.

I've heard of some members getting a small air purifying tower to stand near the cage. Supposedly it works good even for multiple hedgies

Sorry if I overlooked something or stated something already done. I hope you are able to find a way that works for you because I know that can be really frustrating. Especially if you have people making comments or faces when they walk in and then you have to feel bad they are doing that in regards to what you feel is a precious little baby lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Baking Soda is cheap just rip open a whole box and leave it next to the cage it works for mine. As mentioned above a lot of issues from trying that and I had thought of it previously myself. A small Air Purifier works great too.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I just got an IonicPro Air Purifier and it works AMAZING! cause my problem was not that Lulu's pee or poop smelled - she lives in my boyfriend and I's bedroom and we were having a problem with the smell of her food. she eats a mixture of three different cat kibbles, wet cat food (those pouches Wellness makes with like the real meat chunks) and baby food and after putting it in at night, by morning we would wake up and the smell would be so strong my boyfriend looked at me one day and goes "babe, I can taste Lulu's food right now" :lol: 

sooo we got this purifier thing and you would have NO idea there's any sort of animal in the room if you walked in with your eyes closed. not to mention the total improvement - my nose doesn't get stuffed when I sleep, I feel I sleep better, and the room just feels nicer and healthier for myself, my boyfriend, and Lulu.

they're a little expensive but trust me, especially if you get one like mine where you don't need to buy new filters, you just have to clean the filter it has - it's worth everyyy penny!


----------

